# Do you enjoy contests? Here is a great one!



## havasu (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.firearmstalk.com/forums/f26/ati-gunstocks-870-halo-side-saddle-giveaway-104384/


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Entered  Thanks!


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

I guess im late for this...


----------

